# blattertart



## gue (Dec 15, 2002)

been trying hard to find a recipe for a desert i've tasted this week _blattertart. It is made of layers of sweet pastry with raspberry jam in between and sprinkled with icing sugar... Does anyone know the recipe?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

gue,

I've never heard of blattertart, but I just wanted to welcome you to ChefTalk.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Welcome to Chef Talk Gué!


Your description makes me think of Linzer Tart? Are you sure about the name?


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

the description is very familiar but the name is not.

are you sure that is the name, pronunciation, spelling?
I think i've seen that dessert in the new profesional baker.
my copy is at the restaurant so i'll check later.
lates,
jon


----------

